
The post-PC era is happening, but not yet at the expense of PCs - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2011/05/the-post-pc-era-is-happening-but-not-yet-at-the-expense-of-pcs.ars
======
shawndumas
"This transition has been happening over the last decade, as users become
reliant on online services—imagine not being able to check Google Maps to find
your way to a distant location, consult Yelp for the nearest source of
burritos, or transfer funds from savings to checking right from a web browser.
WiFi and mobile broadband untethered such activities from the desk, and
smartphones freed them further by putting them in your pocket."

